# فيلم فيديو لقارب صغير متعدد المهام .(بحرى)



## Eng-Maher (1 أبريل 2007)

فيلم فيديو لقارب صغير متعدد المهام 

----------------------------------------------
Description: Response Boat Medium (RB-M) Demonstration Video 
Format: WMV (Windows Media File)
Running Time: 1min 45sec
Download Size: 12.6MB

الرابط ..................................،،،،،،
http://www.uscg.mil/COMDT/all_hands/docs/MMC_Phase1_Testing.wmv


----------



## العرندس (1 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كل الشكر لك أخي ماهر .. جاري التحميل 

ولي عوده إن لزم الأمر .. للتعقيب 

كل الشكر والتقدير .. على مواصفات الفلم ..


----------



## hossam-605 (1 أبريل 2007)

كل الشكر لك أخي ماهر .. جاري التحميل


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى العرندس وهو فليم بسيط جدا ولكن حركه القارب مع انواع الموجات كانت مشوقه جدا ...

*****************

مشكور اخى hossam-605 .


----------



## م/محمدحماد (10 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراَ جارى التحميل


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (10 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووور


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (4 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى المهندس ماهر 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
لك خالص حبى وتمنياتى لك بالتقدم والنجاح​


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخى مصطفى انت غالى هنا انت وكل البحرين وان شاء الله توقعوا كل ماهو جميل ومفيد فى قسمنا هنا ..


----------



## اسماعيل محمد سالم (4 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى المهندس ماهر 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
لك خالص حبى وتمنياتى لك بالتقدم والنجاح ​


----------



## ابوعلي غزاوي (6 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم اللقطة غير واضجة


----------



## انهارده احلى (9 أغسطس 2007)

حقيقة انت انسان رائع ياباشمهندس ماهر وانت تستحق كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام

على كل ما تقدمه لهذا المنتدى من موضوعات كلها اجمل من بعضها

وجزاك الله كل خير وسعادة وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمار القرا (11 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا الك يا صديقى 
حلو كتير


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 أغسطس 2007)

انهارده احلى قال:


> حقيقة انت انسان رائع ياباشمهندس ماهر وانت تستحق كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام
> 
> على كل ما تقدمه لهذا المنتدى من موضوعات كلها اجمل من بعضها
> 
> وجزاك الله كل خير وسعادة وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك



-----
اشكرك اخى كثيرا ويارب يكون فى احسن من كدا كمان ...:55:


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخى اسماعيل كتير 
والاخ ابو على 
والاخ عمار القرا


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (15 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك...


----------



## كرم الدين (20 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير:77:


----------



## mansour2000 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

smart technology!


----------



## mansour2000 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## X_MIX_X (21 سبتمبر 2007)

اكيد مش من باشمهندس ماهر
الف شكر يابشمهندس وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohame_ refaat (25 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى الكريم وبرك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم جمعه علي (1 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى فى الله جارى التحميل والاطلاع


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (4 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا

وجاري التحميل


----------



## المهندس المرح (14 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووور اخي وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## معروف خليفة (16 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور ياعزيزى على هذه اللقطات ....!!!!!!


----------

